# Classic car show in south Wales this Sunday.



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi guys and ladies.

Are any of you going to the classic car show in Pencoed (near Bridgend) this Sunday.
The show is run by the South Wales classic car club and every penny raised at the show goes local childrens charities. They usually raise upwards of £8000 so any support for the show is appreciated.
There is normally more than 400 cars, club stands, bikes, auto jumble, kids activities etc.

I'll be going in my old M3, If anyone is going, it'll be good to see you and have a chat.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

was going , but got work , weathers ok so have a good day


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Might pop down and have a look as its only 10 mins away from me


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Might just nip over for an hour, it's only half a mile from the house. Does anybody know if there's a detailing stall at these types of events? Cheers.


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

Denzle said:


> Might just nip over for an hour, it's only half a mile from the house. Does anybody know if there's a detailing stall at these types of events? Cheers.


I wouldn't have thought that there would be a detailing store/trader there.

I'll put it to the show organisers to see if they could maybe get a trader there to sell detaling products.


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

Old-scool- m3 said:


> I wouldn't have thought that there would be a detailing store/trader there.
> 
> I'll put it to the show organisers to see if they could maybe get a trader there to sell detaling products.


I've just heared that the Auto Smart van there selling products if anyone is interested.


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Cheers Mate. Could'nt make the show due to call out in work. But thanks for your help with my question.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

ANYONE TAKE ANY PICS /??????:thumb:


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2011)

I went down in the morning, Not a bad show as usual. My old man went down down in the afternoon, Said he saw a stunning E30 down there, Guess that's yours then?


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

TANNERS said:


> ANYONE TAKE ANY PICS /??????:thumb:












Turns out this Lotus lives about 500 yards from me, has done for six years and I have never seen it. There was also a heavily modified Lotus Esprit Sport 350 which is being developed to hit 200mph. Something to do with challenging Jeremy Clarkson. The guy has so far spent £15k on the gearboxes.



















These were taken at last years but were there again this year.


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

Here are a few pics fron the show, all of the cars taken were my sons choice and he wanted to me with them.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

wish i knew about the show


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Looks good, couldnt make it this year


----------

